# Sticky  New organization



## Steve

Thanks to a suggestion by HiTechMan, I've done some rearranging here. I'm not going to go back and move all the threads from the past into the new subforums here, but in the future please post in the pertinent forum. 

We've added a new forum for concealed weapons. Even thought they are typically not used for hunting, I felt this was the best place for it. Please respect our rule of not selling or buying guns or gun parts on these forums.


----------



## alex-v

I am not a big fan of creating to many sub-forums but it is your show.

In the description of the new forum & sub-forum setup I saw the following:


> Discussion of wall firearm weapons


and I think that you meant to use the word "all" instead of "wall".


----------



## dogjaw

I think it's great. If you want a question answered, it doesn't get buried by threads/subjects folks aren't interested in. I'd add one for reloading.


----------



## alex-v

dogjaw said:


> I think it's great. If you want a question answered, it doesn't get buried by threads/subjects folks aren't interested in. I'd add one for reloading.


If you want a question answered then just subscribe to the thread that you started when asking the question.

The problem with to many sub-forums (aka child forums) is that ideas can get lost in a forum that is to specific. Using your idea of a reloading sub-forum we would have situations where a new shooter might never find some of the interesting info about gun handling or cleaning because they don't reload so they never come to the forum.

The same goes the other way. Someone who is very interested in reloading might miss out on a tip for more accurate shooting because they stick just to the reloading sub-forum.

It seems to be more involved and time consuming to keep opening new sub-forums just to find what is there. It is a lot easier to just scan through the topics and only open those of interest. BTW, there are sub-forums that were created here that seem to get no new traffic but once or twice a year.


----------



## waterwolfhunter

Ok so if your opening a sub forum for CPL holders. What about the Open Carriers or people who don't have CPL's...I think to incorporate both worlds a Handguns forum would suffice...Hunting handguns?


----------

